# Μετάφραση πιστοποιητικού σπουδών από αγγλικά -> σουηδικά



## stathis (Jun 2, 2015)

Φίλος θέλει επικυρωμένη μετάφραση πιστοποιητικού σπουδών από τα αγγλικά στα σουηδικά. Εάν έχετε κάποιον/κάποια υπόψη σας, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2015)

Ίσως μπορούν να σου δώσουν κάποιο όνομα από τη σουηδική πρεσβεία.


----------



## stathis (Jun 3, 2015)

Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 3, 2015)

Αυτό έκανα όταν ήθελα να μεταφράσω κάτι από τα λιθουανικά. Μου έδωσαν από οτην πρεσβεία το όνομα μεταφραστή με τον οποίο συνεργάζονται σταθερά.


----------

